# Looking for a IPS monitor...



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey guys...

I'm in search for an IPS monitor, looking to replace my great BenQ one for another with better colors and viewing angles. But it's been hard to find a specific IPS monitor. Is it possible to find a monitor with:

- 5ms response time
- Display Port
- 20 to 27 inches

Nearest i got was the AOC i2757FH. He does not have the Display Port. Hope you guys can give me some help here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh, the budget. Less than $320 would be awesome.


----------



## alwayssts (Dec 24, 2013)

Asus VX279Q?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2013)

I love my Dell U2312HM, it's been a great monitor and can be had for $200 or less (or used to be!). Been an amazing monitor if I had more $$$ I'd buy another one!


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 24, 2013)

alwayssts said:


> Asus VX279Q?



You sir, got everything right. And for $280. Thank you. I'll just need to research more on the AH-IPS panel.


----------



## M0rt (Dec 24, 2013)

Kursah said:


> I love my Dell U2312HM, it's been a great monitor and can be had for $200 or less (or used to be!). Been an amazing monitor if I had more $$$ I'd buy another one!



I really love my Dell U2412M, and she's lying, the inch does matter.

In all seriousness though, the 1920x1200 is great and the 8ms response has not been an impediment in the least.

Here are some Newegg links in case you have someone in the states that will reship to you or you want to see the specs.

Both are on sale.

ASUS VX279Q
Dell UltraSharp U2412M

Enjoy!


----------



## alwayssts (Dec 24, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> You sir, got everything right. And for $280. Thank you. I'll just need to research more on the AH-IPS panel.




Glad I could help.  It's one of the newer LG ips panel techs.  I'm a fan of LG (supplied) products, and think it will suit you well.  Products based on their materials are usually of higher quality (granted not luxury) than their price demands, and pass the good-enough scale in my book.  LG is a great bang-for-buck brand.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 24, 2013)

My LG 23EA63 has a ah-ips its a gorgeous display


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2013)

I have three Dell S2340Ms. For your price range, if they're on sale again you could get two for your price range. I bought them for 145 USD a pop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260109

If you don't mind me asking, why do you need DP? It's not like you're driving a 1440p display.

Also, you might miss the 120Hz if you do a lot of gaming. IPS looks great but it's not as smooth as a 120Hz display would be. It's a trade off.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 24, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I have three Dell S2340Ms. For your price range, if they're on sale again you could get two for your price range. I bought them for 145 USD a pop.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260109
> 
> ...



HDMI could be the cause (or one of the causes) of my black screens with the 290. Also, i'm not using them in CFX yet (yeah, what a fn waste of money so far, need two Accelero Xtremes). 
I do some photo and video editing, so i'm kind of tired from TN panels. I got the PC especially for gaming, but i don't play a lot.


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 24, 2013)

am i the only die hard DVI fan left? (my preference is 1920x1200 60hz at the moment, since there isnt a selection of 120hz IPS & i dont have any displayport devices or outputs)

good choice on ditching TN, it's not like 60hz is 'ugly' or 'distracting', colors should be more important than silk (especially if it's for your work) until we start to have a selection of 120hz non TN panels


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 25, 2013)

PatoRodrigues said:


> HDMI could be the cause (or one of the causes) of my black screens with the 290. Also, i'm not using them in CFX yet (yeah, what a fn waste of money so far, need two Accelero Xtremes).
> I do some photo and video editing, so i'm kind of tired from TN panels. I got the PC especially for gaming, but i don't play a lot.



I would just get a couple DisplayPort to DVI adapters if there is no DP port and get a decent IPS panel. If 23" in big enough for you, I really like the S2340M and would recommend them if you're not planning on using a VESA mount (it has no mounting holes for it). I bought 6 of them for work, one of which I planned out to be fore me. I liked it so much, I bought 3 of them for myself when another sale popped up on them. The color reproduction on them is immaculate and the pixel density of 1080p on a 23" is pretty good. The only thing some people might not like is the glossy screen which could add glare, but it gives you a very clean picture. Refreshing the screen is a little slow. It's just barely enough to notice a little bit of ghosting, but I mostly work on my machine (since I tele-commute half of the week).

I should also add that each display uses about 15-watts. I derived that from an average across the 3 at ~40-50-watts, so they're pretty power efficient as well.

I'm just pitching the displays I have because I like them. All in all, if fast response isn't super important to you, IPS gives you a damn good picture and is worth every penny. If you're up to getting a single display a 1440p IPS display would look really nice too, but you're paying a lot more for it.


----------



## alwayssts (Dec 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I would just get a couple DisplayPort to DVI adapters if there is no DP port and get a decent IPS panel. If 23" in big enough for you, I really like the S2340M and would recommend them if you're not planning on using a VESA mount (it has no mounting holes for it). I bought 6 of them for work, one of which I planned out to be fore me. I liked it so much, I bought 3 of them for myself when another sale popped up on them. The color reproduction on them is immaculate and the pixel density of 1080p on a 23" is pretty good. The only thing some people might not like is the glossy screen which could add glare, but it gives you a very clean picture. Refreshing the screen is a little slow. It's just barely enough to notice a little bit of ghosting, but I mostly work on my machine (since I tele-commute half of the week).
> 
> I should also add that each display uses about 15-watts. I derived that from an average across the 3 at ~40-50-watts, so they're pretty power efficient as well.
> 
> I'm just pitching the displays I have because I like them. All in all, if fast response isn't super important to you, IPS gives you a damn good picture and is worth every penny. If you're up to getting a single display a 1440p IPS display would look really nice too, but you're paying a lot more for it.



I don't disagree about going dvi (I use it myself...hdmi and 4:4:4 was and maybe still is a pain to get working on some screens), nor do I disagree a tighter size may be advantageous (especially at closer than 3 feet) if that is your priority (I think most people on a budget prefer a bigger screen), but I respectfully would never, ever, (ever ever ever ever ever ever) buy an ips panel with a glossy screen.  As for refresh rate and such, I don't blame him for looking for 5ms or lower if he games a lot (although higher doesn't bother me as much as others) and I, for one, think software overclocking to 120mhz (edit: rather 'over 60hz') looks good on the ips monitors (and this tv) I've owned and set up for others, but fully realize some people have issues/disagreements with doing that.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 25, 2013)

alwayssts said:


> but I respectfully would never, ever, (ever ever ever ever ever ever) buy an ips panel with a glossy screen.



Could you elaborate on that? Would you not buy a glossy screen at all? I find the glossy screen makes the image look better IMHO. The only thing is that glare can be a bitch.


----------

